# Help with research?



## Lydia14 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm trying to build a fantasy world that's as scientific as possible in instances where magic isn't used, and I've run into a snag. I need to have a character test someone for heavy metal poisoning. As far as I know, there are 3 ways -- urine, fecal, and hair tests. I'd like to use the hair test in my storyline, since I'd rather not bother with bacteria and bodily fluids when it's not relevant to the story, but after extensive Googling, I can't find exactly how it's done (what chemicals you use, how long it takes, etc.). Does anyone by any chance know how this works, so I can adapt it as necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## Boofy (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for but when I think about my fantasy world, anything medical is usually diagnosed based on what the examiner can see. (In my worlds they'd typically have more archaic ways of working things out) For instance, you can get mees lines on your nails if you have heavy metal poisoning. Would somebody spotting something to that effect work for you? Perhaps a character has seen the symptoms before, or somebody points it out to them? (I watch a lot of House MD... maybe too much)


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 3, 2015)

I would give your local law enforcement agency a call, or, if there's an actual coroner's office, give them a holler. Most of the time, professionals in any given field are more than happy to answer questions for writers (or at least point you in the right direction).


----------



## Lydia14 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Boofy -- Mees lines would definitely work. I'd never heard of them.

I'd still like to figure out how the hair test works, though, maybe show the combination of both? Shadowwalker, are you sure that I wouldn't get in trouble for asking around?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 3, 2015)

Lydia14 said:


> I'd still like to figure out how the hair test works, though, maybe show the combination of both? Shadowwalker, are you sure that I wouldn't get in trouble for asking around?



Absolutely. Let them know why you're looking for the information. Particularly in this case, where you're asking for a simple explanation of a test procedure. I've asked a lot of 'strange' questions of people, and have yet to experience any negative reactions.


----------

